# Post Retirement Calculator



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I usually find retirement calculators very frustrating because they don't allow for those of us who are already retired to enter our data accurately. This morning I found one that is intended for currently retired people, and I thought there might be others here who would find it useful too.

https://www.retirementadvisor.ca/retadv/apps/postretirement/postret_inputs.jsp?toolsSubMenu=post


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice 1 Karen!


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting. I love these sorts of tools for projecting income in retirement and I plug in all sorts of different data to get various results. After spending about 2 hours today reviewing our accounts and planning out the year it was good to see what the end result may look like in 15-20 years.


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

*Karen,* Thanks for sharing, looks of interest for sure to many.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Karen. I played with it a bit. Did you find anywhere where it could handle CPP and OAS for a couple. Thanks again.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

I wasn't impressed with their Pre-retirement calculator. Even though I entered a DB Pension amount, it still calculated my required savings using the maximum RRSP contributions. It did not account for my PA (Pension Adjustment).


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been playing with this calculator for a few years now and have found it very useful. Lately though I've noticed that some numbers seem to be screwy. 

For example, on the summary page it tells me that my gross annual income will be $56,000 in today's dollars when I retire at age 60. However, when I go to the data page it only shows an income of $54,000 at age 60. The after tax income is shown as the same on both pages.

Has anyone else noticed this discrepancy? I've tried various scenarios and I always get the $2000 difference.


----------

